
Cybersex toy industry heats up as infamous “teledildonics” patent climaxes - tareqak
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/cybersex-toy-industry-heats-up-as-infamous-teledildonics-patent-climaxes/
======
tareqak
The patent in question:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US6368268B1/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US6368268B1/en)
.

